# did I pay $1.50 for 1/2 oz. of vinegar?



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

So I am applying decals, and the Testors setting solution smells suspiciously like plain old vinegar.

Did I pay $1.50 for what I could have gotten out of the pantry for a few cents, or are there "special ingredients" in there?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

There’s discussion of that topic on this thread, and also here.

Apparently some decal setting solutions are basically acetic acid -- in other words, white vinegar.


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I also found the Testors stuff to be largely ineffectual. I use Micro Set/Micro Sol or Walther's Solvaset.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I add a little viseine (wetting agent) and isopropyl alcohol (dispursant.)

Yeah, I like microsol...both kinds It's easier to get ahold of

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Be careful with using alcohol as a decal solvent as alcohol will strip most brands of acrylic model paint. Even Micro Sol and Solvaset can soften acrylic paints and will also turn Future a frosty white (goes away with another application of Future)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know! Man, micro set. or, my formula .you have to really be careful on a future'd surface. Or be prepared to re coat. Good call!!

Steve


----------

